# Arena footing



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

By raking, are you referring to harrows? I use the old style steel harrows with rigid fingers and plop a tire on top. This is pulled with a quad. If you've had a lot of rain lately the packing can be a result of ground moisture. In the fall a friends indoor gets like concrete then loosens in hot dry weather.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You can put weight on your harrows, or you might need a tractor and a proper groomer. Your other option, depending on what discipline you are doing, is to mix in some rubber chunks, shavings or even a very small amount of mulch. This is generally better for English and bad for reiners or cutters etc.
If you are doing high level jumpers or dressage you could splurge and do the engineered fabric footing.

Sometimes its possible to find used footing additives as well. But good luck and yes a big rock or barrel of rocks or other heavy objects on your harrows will increase the digging power.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LGRQh (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, I have a rake harrow, Im just disappointed in the sand. Mine works with the hydraulic lift on the back of my tractor so I may have to get creative considering adding weight. Perhaps I should also consider the rubber chunks. Just not financially prepared to mess with it too much as I never dreamed it would already need attention. Thanks so much!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

20 ton might seem like alot but it's a fraction of what you need. If you spread 20 ton over the 11,900 sq feet of the arena, you only end up with 3/8 inch depth. To add one inch, you need 54 ton. One ton of sand covers 220 sq feet one inch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

